# Hedging exchange rate risk



## youreachiteach (21 January 2021)

Hi all,

I have been doing a bit of investing with Stake so that I can easily get exposure to stocks on the NASDAQ etc.

With Stake, there is no brokerage fee but you have to transfer AUD to USD. I am a bit fearful of where the USD is heading and would like to try and counter any exchange rate risk. Of course, it could swing the other way and go in my favour, but at this point I would rather hedge. 

How do you practically go about doing this? For example if I have $50K USD invested, how much would I need to hedge this position.

Thanks,


----------

